# Can no longer reach 922 Sling DVR from Web site? ...



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

We've had the 922 Sling DVR since maybe February. So far it's been great and we love it. I often access the DVR from the Dish website to manage our recordings.

All of a sudden a couple weeks ago when I attempt to access the DVR from the web site I get the message: "This DVR appears to be offline." I press the "Reconnect" button with the same results.

I've gone through the support chat a couple times and they haven't helped. Our internet access is otherwise fine. the DVR otherwise works fine, and the DVR diagnostics tests all shows passing results.

I've left the DVR and Sling adapter unplugged for a couple minutes to reset them, a couple times.

Any ideas? Anyone ever run into this before?

Thanks very much in advance,
Chris


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only one idea - troubleshoot your network, you didn't provide any detail about it.
Check a setting of inactivity time on your router/modem first.


----------



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Only one idea - troubleshoot your network, you didn't provide any detail about it.
> Check a setting of inactivity time on your router/modem first.


Thanks, I'll take a look. I'll unplug the Linksys router and cable modem. We use RoadRunner so we have a pretty fast and reliable connection. I have the Sling adapter plugged in to the router via Ethernet.

Chris


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

speedmaster,

The Sling Adapter doesn't work with the 922 only the 722/722k receivers. The 922 has a built in sling. Have you tried unplugging the receiver to see if it will change the online status of your receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> speedmaster,
> 
> The Sling Adapter doesn't work with the 922 only the 722/722k receivers. The 922 has a built in sling. Have you tried unplugging the receiver to see if it will change the online status of your receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.


Thanks, Ray. I'll try that tonight. What I meant by the Sling adapter was the other piece that plugs into the AC on the wall, and has an ethernet connection to the router.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Our 922 quit working last weekend, and our 722 last night. Seems a few other people having the same problem. Check the general forum section for the thread.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

That's the Home Plug you are referring to. Sometimes plugging into a different outlet corrects the problem. On our website, if you click on the receiver icon and then click on Reconnect, it should change the status of the receiver. Thanks.



speedmaster said:


> Thanks, Ray. I'll try that tonight. What I meant by the Sling adapter was the other piece that plugs into the AC on the wall, and has an ethernet connection to the router.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Has your issue with your receivers been resolved? If not, I would be happy to assist you. Please let me know. Thanks.



jkane said:


> Our 922 quit working last weekend, and our 722 last night. Seems a few other people having the same problem. Check the general forum section for the thread.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Ray. No, they both are not responding yet today. It started on the 922 about last weekend, then thec722 also stopped being seen by the android sling application. Both are "yellow" on my dvr's in the dish remote access app. Both have been rebooted a couple of times. My wife uses the 922 sling almost daily. I use it rarely. The 722 only gets used every now and then. I know the 722 worked earlier this week since my wife was using it when the 922 quit working. 

Check out the sling thread in the general discussion area. Others are starting to have the same problems.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you would provide me, in a PM, your login information I can test your account to see what is happening when your wife tries to sling. Please let me know.



jkane said:


> Thanks for the offer Ray. No, they both are not responding yet today. It started on the 922 about last weekend, then thec722 also stopped being seen by the android sling application. Both are "yellow" on my dvr's in the dish remote access app. Both have been rebooted a couple of times. My wife uses the 922 sling almost daily. I use it rarely. The 722 only gets used every now and then. I know the 722 worked earlier this week since my wife was using it when the 922 quit working.
> 
> Check out the sling thread in the general discussion area. Others are starting to have the same problems.


----------

